# How many amplifiers can you run on one outlet?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have three vintage amps that consume 175 watts each and use a 3 amp fuse. Could I run all three amps off of one outlet? How about one plug (all three amps into a power bar)?

My set up is pretty elaborate and I want to make sure everything is safe. 

Thanks,
TG


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Canadian electrical code calls for a 1800w limit per 15amp circuit on 14AWG wire. You should be fine if it is a dedicated circuit for your music gear.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No problems running your three amps and some other stuff off one circuit. I would go by the power consumption label on the back more than the fuse rating, as it is really meant to protect a fault condition (i.e. more than operational current) and not blow even at max playing for long periods of time. The fuse rating would provide a safety factor - a 3A indicates about 360 watts of consumption, or twice what the amp is actually rated for. 

The other thing to be aware of - some old amps had an extension plug and sometimes the power rating was including the possible downstream load of that. So you want to see the specs of just the amp.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Could someone in the know comment on all 3 amps on a power bar being turned on at the same time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've run two amps, a mixer, a monitor, two pedal boards and a PA speaker on the same outlet hundreds of times.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> Could someone in the know comment on all 3 amps on a power bar being turned on at the same time.


Good point, and one I forgot to mention. 

The highest current you will deal with is the inrush current, as the power supplies (filter caps, actually) charge up. No problem with those 3 amps, but with 10 amps on the powerbar, you would probably trip the breaker. So the solution would be to turn the amps on 1 at a time, and not all at once with the powerbar. Once they're powered up, you could probably run all ten amps off of that powerbar, though. Roughly 1750 watts, and that's when they're all dimed. Personally, I wouldn't want to be in that room with 10 of those pegged, even if you are the reincarnation of Jimi or Stevie!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

My goofy little band has played a couple of times in rural Ontario where we had to run off one outlet. Let me try and get it all:
4 amps, 3 of those with pedal boards
powered PA mixer for mains
PA amp for monitors
feels like there should be more, but I guess not.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the help/responses everyone. It was a great help and it's nice to know that I should be safe.

The only thing left to do, from what I can tell, is to figure out if/what is sharing the same circuit as my amp outlet. To the fuse box . . . ! 

Thanks again,
TG


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W) divided by the voltage V in volts (V):











In the example you note - 

175 watts / 120 volts = 1.4583 amps


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> Could someone in the know comment on all 3 amps on a power bar being turned on at the same time.


All three running = 4.3749 amps by the formula posted above - no issue for a 15 amp breaker or a power bar rated for same...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just make sure that it is a decent quality power bar.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just asking......

Could there be ground loop/hum problems in this set up?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just asking......
> 
> Could there be ground loop/hum problems in this set up?


Usually, the best way to avoid ground loop/hum problems is to plug everything into the same circuit. Not always practical though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Usually, the best way to avoid ground loop/hum problems is to plug everything into the same circuit. Not always practical though.


Thanks, I wasn't sure.


----------

